# E725 mains charger



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, We have an E725, the mains charger is a bit noisy, so much so that we have to turn it off at night to sleep, is this the norm.
Martin & Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have had 3 vans now including the current one, a Bessacarr E530. The mains charger has been totally silent in all three of them.

Do you think your charger is not attached properly and is vibrating ?

Ours does get very hot but that is normal.

G


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi grizzly
yes its fixed properly, it seems like a cooling fan thats making the noise, hope im talking about the right part! In the wardrobe, red light switch (charger) green light switch (heater) fused control box and charger?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think you may find that your charger is a Sargent charger... if so there have been a few threads about the noise and heat they generate.

Thread Link 1 <<,

Thread Link 2 <<

mike


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Martinc, Despite their claims that battery chargers are "intelligent" I have changed hundreds of leisure batteries that have been cooked by people leaving the chargers on all the time. If you want less problems then only turn your charger on when it is actually needed. Your particular model is a noisy one i admit, Steve


----------

